# My first gun....New Member



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just bought my first gun. It is a used CZ75b in 40sw. I went to the gun store looking for a 9mm Glock 19, The store owner showed me the used CZ and I wasn't sure until he let me fire it. Man It was beautiful, Fit like a custom made glove to my hand. I put 2 boxes of ammo through it and was sold. He sold it to me for 450 out the door. Came with original box, manual, 5 extra mags and Houge Grips. Not sure If it was a great deal, But its a great shooter.


















mind you these are not my pics but the person who sold the gun to the store I got it from. Ill be taking more detailed photos when I pick it up.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Great choice.


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

I was really close to buying a .45acp CZ they are very sweet guns. and that sounds like a deal that may have swayed my decision, I bought a new Springfield XD 45acp. instead. It was $489 with transfer fees and my three more mags (tomake five ) cost me another $95 with shipping.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

welcome to to CZ land...enjoy safe shooting..


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

That was a pretty good deal and you have a great pistol. Now buy a bunch of ammo and enjoy it!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

im not sure how much a cz goes for but i would say you definitely got a deal with the 5 extra mags and case with the manual


----------



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

*OK so here is an update. I went to pick up the gun today because my permits came in. As soon as I walked into the store the owner walked up to me and said he had good news and bad news. I asked for the bad news first, He told me that the owner of the gun came back and wanted it back, They told him it was sold but he didn't care, he even used a new permit to buy it.So he brings me to the gun case, sat me down and said I will make the situation right. He pulled out a brand new in the box cz75b 9mm SA, unfired straight from factory. He told me he would give me the gun at no extra charge. The gun is usually 639.99 plus tax. I was kinda upset in the beginning but he also gave me some free ammo, a membership for 150 instead of 250. which is what a membership usually costs, some targets and cleaning supplies. I fired it on the range and I lovee it. Also surprised to see the 9mm basically has almost the same kick as the 40mm.IMO. Its an amazing gun. here is a pics. Im going to post some better pics later.*


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice... glad everything was able to be worked out between both parties. I'd go with a brand new 75b SA any day.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The dealer treated you right. The 9mm can be loaded with +P ammo and you want lose much...nothing really, if you can hit where you aim. I have one that looks identical to that one, and it is one of the guns I won't ever swap.


----------



## cz75luver (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweet deal! Just an FYI, the rubber grips for the CZ are much nicer than the plastic ones. You can get them at CZ or go to CZ Custom (http://czcustom.com/).


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

She is a beaut! I have a P-01, but I think i will try and find a used 75B for my next purchase.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

The CZ 75 9mm is an excellent firearm. One of the most accurate guns I have ever shot. I my opinion you got a better deal all around with the 9mm.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Nicely done!!:smt023

CZs are great shooters, and in 9mm.... sounds like a range work horse!:smt033


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I am glad it worked out for you and the gun store guy did you a solid!

My favorite pistol is one of my CZ's

RCG


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Man I think you came out great and your ammo bill will be a lot cheaper!


----------



## eastlandb1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Very, very nice.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

jermz said:


> *OK so here is an update. I went to pick up the gun today because my permits came in. As soon as I walked into the store the owner walked up to me and said he had good news and bad news. I asked for the bad news first, He told me that the owner of the gun came back and wanted it back, They told him it was sold but he didn't care, he even used a new permit to buy it.So he brings me to the gun case, sat me down and said I will make the situation right. He pulled out a brand new in the box cz75b 9mm SA, unfired straight from factory. He told me he would give me the gun at no extra charge. The gun is usually 639.99 plus tax. I was kinda upset in the beginning but he also gave me some free ammo, a membership for 150 instead of 250. which is what a membership usually costs, some targets and cleaning supplies. I fired it on the range and I lovee it. Also surprised to see the 9mm basically has almost the same kick as the 40mm.IMO. Its an amazing gun. here is a pics. Im going to post some better pics later.*


That is a great story and I hope you feel happy with the whole deal...that gun shop owner definitely treated you right, and did the best he could. Plus you now have a brand new gun, only fired by you, its yours and its a sweet gun....sweet deal:smt023


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

I think that owner turned a bad situation into a good deal for everyone...smart man. You made out quite well and the previous owner is smiling today, too. Stories like this make me want to buy from that gun shop owner.

Enjoy your new gun!


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Conrgats, jermz! Looks like a nice gun. It's good to hear that the shop owner worked to make the original owner of the first gun and you happy customers. 

I handled a few CZ's while I was pistol shopping over the past few months and I really liked how nice the 75 and P-01 felt in my hand. They are heavier than a Glock but fit very nicely.


----------

